# 47kg gas cylinders



## Chas (5 Dec 2006)

I run a business that requires 4 x 47kg refils of LPG every 2 weeks. Has anyone purchased 47kg cylinders in the last 2 months? Can you let me know what you paid either per kg or per 47 kg refill. 

I want to try and play Calor and Flogas off each other and want to see what leeway I might have.

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## Meathman99 (5 Dec 2006)

I think I paid 90€ per cylinder.  I'll check this evening what volume.  I think they re 47kg odd.  About 5 foot high 10 inch diameter.  Will get back to you tomorrow. Might even find a receipt


----------



## Chas (5 Dec 2006)

The reason I posted the question is because when you do a Google search on "47kg bottle gas price" there isn't one single link to someone quoting a current price for bottled gas. Can't imagine why that should be so I won't waste my time dwelling on it!!!

Anyway today I got my first invoice, €356 for 4 bottles. Thats €89 a bottle -so I queried it. In the voice of the Brennnan's bread Ad!! 
"Sorry Sir I think there's been a mistake" says he. 
"Really" says I. 
"I'll check and ring you back" says he. 
"Thats the last I'll hear from him" says I to her that works wiv me.
Low and behold didn't he ring back, 10 minutes later. 
"You've been charged the domestic customer rate" says he
"But I order 4 of these big bleeeders every fortnight" says I
"Don't worry says he there's an €80 refund on its way and in future you'll be charged the same as Chinese restaurants" says he
"Well I'm going to phone around if you don't mind" says I
And I did. And with the first call I've now knocked another fiver EACH off each bottle. So I'm down to €64 a bottle a saving a €25 each. Thats €100 a fortnight - over €2500 a year for 2 phone calls!!!!

"I'll let you know how I get on" says I


----------



## extopia (6 Dec 2006)

Try googling (or windows live-ing) 

A few results at least, but not many applicable to our little country.


----------



## Chas (8 Dec 2006)

Not a single supplier in this country advertising their charge for bottled LPG I think you'll find. A similar search in the UK comes up with quite a few companies quoting their prices.

Can anyone beat €64 inc VAT for a 47kg bottle?


----------



## extopia (8 Dec 2006)

I wouldn't expect gas retailers to be big internet advertisers to be honest. Why don't you just ring around?


----------



## Chas (10 Dec 2006)

You're probably right Utopia but it stills strikes me as rather suspicious that not one retailer is advertising their price. Anyway I have phoned around  - can anyone beat €64 inc VAT ?


----------

